# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  محاسبه فاصله ازhead

## rezaesmaeli

الگوریتم زیر راتغییر دهید که فاصله ازhead رامحاسبه کند؟ من توانستم فاصله ازانتها راپیداکنم حالا می خواهم   PRAM list ranking algorithm (via pointer jumping)
 Processor _j_, 0£_j_<_p_, do {initialize the partial ranks} if _next_[ _j_ ] = _j_ then _rank_[ _j_ ] := 0  else  _rank_[ _j_ ] := 1  endif while _rank_[_next_[_head_]] ¹ 0 Processor _j_, 0 £_j_ < _p_, do _rank_[ _j_ ] := _rank_[ _j_ ] + _rank_[_next_[ _j_ ]] _next_[ _j_ ] := _next_[_next_[ _j_ ]] endwhile  [/PASCAL]

----------

